
Facebook extends account deletion grace period from 14 to 30 days - tareqak
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/3/17933264/facebook-account-deletion-grace-period-extension-30-days
======
yuters
“We’ve seen people try to log in to accounts they’ve opted to delete after the
14-day period. The increase gives people more time to make a fully informed
choice.”

I'm thinking most people try to login after the grace period because they just
want to see if the account is truly deleted. At least that's what I would do.

------
cremp
So, water is wet, and Facebook doesn't actually delete the data.

On top of that, they record the logins from deleted accounts... _still_ adding
to the metadata they have on you, even after you delete.

------
mtgx
I'm sure this has nothing to do with the "insignificant" recent wave of
deletions.

